# [Ris] KDE: richiesta root password per mount dispositivi usb

## ciro64

Ciao; il titolo è già eloquente; da una settimana circa (o forse meno) per montare / smontare le chiavi usb mi richiede la password di root  :Rolling Eyes: 

Il comportamento non varia pur attivando / disattivando il mount/unmount automatico in [Dispositivi rimovibili].

Qualche consiglio ?

Ciao.

----------

## djinnZ

C'è già un thread a perto sull'argomento (e sarebbe utile dire se il problema è di kde od altro).

Ti posso dire che puoi partire dal rebuild di udisk, udev e dipendenze varie e controllare che l'utente sia associato ai gruppi giusti (mi pare che sia devices).

----------

## ago

Moved from Forum di discussione italiano to Forum italiano (Italian).

----------

## ciro64

Grazie per l'intervento; il sistema è multiutente.... e tutti gli utenti appartengono ai gruppi plugdev e usb.

Su Funtoo (di un altro pc con 2 users) mi chiede root password solo per l'unmount  :Rolling Eyes: ; provo a far ricompilare anche tutto su questo con Gentoo (10 users) e vi faccio sapere.

Grazie  :Smile: 

----------

## ciro64

Provato anche io inserendo in /etc/polkit-1/rules.d/10-udisks2.rules: 

```

polkit.addRule(function(action, subject) { 

    if (action.id == "org.freedesktop.udisks2.filesystem-unmount-others") { 

        return "yes"; 

    } 

});

```

Ma al I tentativo ok..... già al II tentativo mi torna l'errore  :Rolling Eyes: 

edit: comportamento alquanto strano: il notificatore dei dispositivi non rileva nulla; a volte la trovo montata in /run/media/utente a volte mi richiede password root.

Vabbè.... attenderò aggiornamenti risolutivi.

Ciao.

----------

## ciro64

Ok, il problema è "rientrato" autonomamente; mi sfugge il perchè ma va bene così. Ciao.

----------

## cloc3

può avere attinenza a questo baco?

----------

## ciro64

Non saprei di preciso; però ho notato che prima, all'avvio, udev impiegava parecchio tempo (~20 sec.); ora si sofferma nemmeno un paio di secondi. E' attinente ?

----------

